# First attempt at Buckboard Bacon



## tasunkawitko (Jul 12, 2012)

x


----------



## daveomak (Jul 13, 2012)

Tas, morning....  and the bacon looks mighty fine.....  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






....  Dave


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 13, 2012)

That my friend is some fine looking bacon! Personally I like it a bit leaner.


----------



## gersus (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks great and I bet it smells awesome too! There are times when I like some fat on there, like when frying eggs etc. My wife likes the leaner though. I think it's all good :)


----------

